
Vercel/Now disables public site with shady messaging and little to no warning - gabelerner
We had an account on Vercel and received an email Saturday night warning us to upgrade our plan:<p>&quot;As a result, please upgrade to the Pro team plan or reduce your usage of the platform. If action is not taken, all deployments under your personal account will be disabled in 2 days time.&quot;<p>We tried finding a place to put in a credit card on Monday, but did not succeed as you have to contact sales to negotiate unknown pricing. On Tuesday, they took the <i>whole</i> site down. Apparently, when they say &quot;deployments will be disabled&quot;, they mean that they will take the whole thing down. This is very unclear messaging.<p>Anybody else have a similar experience? How are companies like this getting $21M in funding?
======
gabelerner
We ended up just putting up the site on S3 and CloudFront and unsurprisingly
it's much faster to load now (Vercel also claims "blazing fast sites") and
we're probably paying a couple dollars a month at worst.

